

Thoughts About Legacy Code and Gardening - BenjaminCoe
http://www.benjamincoe.com/post/26723825292/thoughts-about-legacy-code-and-gardening

======
BenjaminCoe
As I've been refactoring, and adding better monitoring, to one of the older
parts of our system, I've been thinking a lot about software maintenance
lately. I thought it would be worthwhile to put together a blog post on the
subject.

